# IKC show in Chicago late February



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Mary, what day(s) are you going??


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Barb I haven't decided, I have nothing planned for Saturday or Sunday. Are you interested in going?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't do weekend days


----------

